# Why are the files timestamps inside rom zip show year 2008?



## ab-ster (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been building the ROM myself and have been testing different fixes. When I looked at the files timestamps in touchpad, they showed year 2008 and I thought that my install from zip failed. It turns out that the files timestamps in the zip files also shows 2008. This is true also for CM releases.

Do we know why this is? It's very confusing because I usually look at timestamp to validate what version I have installed.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I believe the SignApk changes the date of the files during the signing process based on the date of the certicate:


```
<br />
[email protected]:~/android/system/build/target/product/security$ keytool -printcert -file testkey.x509.pem<br />
Owner: [email protected], CN=Android, OU=Android, O=Android, L=Mountain View, ST=California, C=US<br />
Issuer: [email protected], CN=Android, OU=Android, O=Android, L=Mountain View, ST=California, C=US<br />
Serial number: 936eacbe07f201df<br />
Valid from: Fri Feb 29 01:33:46 GMT 2008 until: Tue Jul 17 02:33:46 BST 2035<br />
Certificate fingerprints:<br />
	 MD5:  [URL=E8:9B:15:8E:4B:CF:98:8E:BD:09:EB:83:F5:37:8E]E8:9B:15:8E:4B:CF:98:8E:BD:09:EB:83:F5:37:8E[/URL]:87<br />
	 SHA1: 61:ED:37:7E:85:D3:86:A8:DF:EE:6B:86:4B:D8:5B:0B:FA:A5:AF:81<br />
	 Signature algorithm name: SHA1withRSA<br />
	 Version: 3<br />
```
At least, that's what I see in the SignApk.java file


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

